# New 2011 Ford Problem



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

Just thought I would let you guys know my friend has 2 of these new fords with the 6.7 and I think it's the dp filter under the truck has caught on fire twice now. 1 truck wrote off, 2nd truck he pulled over in time to put it out and towed it back to the dealer.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Not familiar with the DP filter? What is it?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

canadiantowman;1179852 said:


> Just thought I would let you guys know my friend has 2 of these new fords with the 6.7 and I think it's the dp filter under the truck has caught on fire twice now. 1 truck wrote off, 2nd truck he pulled over in time to put it out and towed it back to the dealer.


Every new diesel truck has a particle filter on them now, since 08 I think. I would suspect something was touching it or a failure in the fuel line feeding it.
For some dumb reason they figure injecting diesel into these things to burn off the buildup is a good idea. I would remove it if my truck had one.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Joe D;1180030 said:


> Every new diesel truck has a particle filter on them now, since 08 I think. I would suspect something was touching it or a failure in the fuel line feeding it.
> For some dumb reason they figure injecting diesel into these things to burn off the buildup is a good idea. I would remove it if my truck had one.


$10,000 fine if caught removing diesel emissions!


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

There has been some issues with people using had held tuners that can create conditions to cause overheating of the diesel particulate filter.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If you have one of these trucks w/ the particulate filter you should have received a letter from ford illustrating the possible negative effects of these while regenerating. In that letter it blatently says that during the regenerating process flames can discharge the exhaust in excess of 3 feet and your vehicle should not be left idling near a building or flammable object for extended periods of time. It also says the vehicle is designed to only regenerate at speeds over X mph. Basically it's not designed to do it while idling, but just in case we're going to cover our but and tell you not to park next to a garage or fence. Everyone I know that has one took it off. This letter is more than enough to fight a fine if they were so inclined to try and enforce it. 

Another reason why I bought a 6.2 gas on my 2011.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Raymond S.;1180741 said:


> If you have one of these trucks w/ the particulate filter you should have received a letter from ford illustrating the possible negative effects of these while regenerating. In that letter it blatently says that during the regenerating process flames can discharge the exhaust in excess of 3 feet and your vehicle should not be left idling near a building or flammable object for extended periods of time. It also says the vehicle is designed to only regenerate at speeds over X mph. Basically it's not designed to do it while idling, but just in case we're going to cover our but and tell you not to park next to a garage or fence. Everyone I know that has one took it off. This letter is more than enough to fight a fine if they were so inclined to try and enforce it.
> 
> Another reason why I bought a 6.2 gas on my 2011.


lol thats some funny stuff right there....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I didn't get a letter yet and bought mine in October. I will tell you that when the re-gen starts it smells and you can watch your mileage drop by 3-4 mpg. WTF?? 
They did send a coupon for a free DEF fill up. I've got 4100 miles and it says to re-fill it. Great. At least the first one is free.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dodge Plow Pwr;1182163 said:


> I didn't get a letter yet and bought mine in October. I will tell you that when the re-gen starts it smells and you can watch your mileage drop by 3-4 mpg. WTF??
> They did send a coupon for a free DEF fill up. I've got 4100 miles and it says to re-fill it. Great. At least the first one is free.


and you never will get a letter like that......3ft flames.....once an 08 did that and people think that's a standard thing... got mine end of may, early june


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mean that for the 6.7 diesels I was referring to the 6.4 (08,09,10). I know 3 people with them and they all got the letter. I know 2 people w/ the 6.7 and so far so good.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Raymond S.;1182383 said:


> Sorry I didn't mean that for the 6.7 diesels I was referring to the 6.4 (08,09,10). I know 3 people with them and they all got the letter. I know 2 people w/ the 6.7 and so far so good.


I guess I'm still waiting for the letter from Ford for my Job 3 '08 and '10 6.4 PSD trucks.

The flaming regen modes were on Job 1 2008 trucks and a few early Job 2 trucks.

Just my .02¢


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

I am done with diesels! The emissions are ridiculous now. Mine as well write fragile on the engines now. 7.3PS was so great. Then I got 6.0 what a nightmare. Never again went back to gas. Just need to see an ecoboost motor move into 3/4 to 1 ton market next before I will buy another.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

NorthwestPlower1;1185257 said:


> 7.3PS was so great. Then I got 6.0 what a nightmare.


The feeling is mutual.
Our 6.0 is a disaster. 
Im thinking of selling it in the spring.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

7.3l = best motor
6.0l = garbage
6.4l = still headaches
6.7l = i wouldn't hold my breath until there tried and true


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the UREA injection was supposed to get rid of the DPF and regen?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope, just adding urea to the other solutions for the 2011 laws. 2007 was dpf.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

i have an early 08 6.4 no problems at all. You usually only hear from the people who are having problems. i have never had flames from the exhaust, but it does regen in park. The amount of white smoke it blows when in regen is crazy, i always see people slowing down who are behind me.


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

the fire did not come out the end of the exhaust, it started while he was driving.


----------



## collins590 (Dec 31, 2010)

Seeing as I never heard of this problem on any other truck forum I've been on I'm calling BS. A google search shows one other thread on one other forum, where the OP gave no details and never posted again. 

So either this is completely BS or your friend f'ed something majorly which caused this to happen to both his trucks.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

vegaman04;1186895 said:


> Nope, just adding urea to the other solutions for the 2011 laws. 2007 was dpf.


 07 did not have DPF.


----------



## canadiantowman (Sep 10, 2008)

collins590;1191479 said:


> Seeing as I never heard of this problem on any other truck forum I've been on I'm calling BS. A google search shows one other thread on one other forum, where the OP gave no details and never posted again.
> 
> So either this is completely BS or your friend f'ed something majorly which caused this to happen to both his trucks.


I never asked after he got it back from the dealer,I know for a fact that it happened on the highway because that's where we picked him up and took the truck to the dealer.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

excav8ter;1191574 said:


> 07 did not have DPF.


2007.5 gm's and dodge have it. Forgot ford didn't switch till 08.


----------

